# RX 480 or 1060?



## Vish2a9l (Jan 4, 2017)

Budget for the whole PC is ~60k excl monitor.

1. What is the intended use for this graphic card ? Gaming or workstation work? (Name few Games or applications are you going to run)
Ans: Gaming- Overwatch, CS:GO, 

2. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Will be buying an Antec VP 550

3. What is your Max budget ?
Ans: 24k max

4. Which Screen resolution will you game at (if applicable)?
Ans: 1080p

5. What are your current computer specifications ?
Ans: Will be buying:

Intel Core i5 6500 / WAIT FOR RYZEN?
Gigabyte B150M-D3H 
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz 
Antec VP550P 
Corsair SPEC-01



ALSO, SHOULD I BUY GIGABYTE 8GB RX 480 LOCALLY FOR 23.5K OR GET IT FROM AMAZON GLOBAL FOR 20K?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 4, 2017)

Get either
HIS RX480 8GB Iceq X2 Roaring Turbo @ 23k
Or
Sapphire RX480 8GB Nitro+ OC @ 23.5k

Both are available from mdcomputers.in

Dont buy from Amazon Global as there wont be any warranty.
Dont go with Gigabyte also

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## maheshn (Jan 4, 2017)

Please mention why don't go with Gigabyte? Any bad experiences/reviews? Any links available?

(I've only ever purchased motherboards from them, never Graphics Cards, and got no complaints on that front).

Please share your experience(s)....


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 4, 2017)

You should go for a free sync monitor if you havent purchased monitor yet (if choosing RX 480)
Samsung curved 1080p freesync monitor is around 13-15k on amazon


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2017)

I think now RX480 is the better choice.


----------



## krish1997 (Jan 17, 2017)

RX 480 is good better it can even handle games at 4K

**MOD EDIT: Its sufficient for 1080p60 gaming*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 17, 2017)

ico said:


> I think now RX480 is the better choice.


Absolutely it's the most VFM card which is a overkill for 1080p and best suited for 1440p.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 22, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> You should go for a free sync monitor if you havent purchased monitor yet (if choosing RX 480)
> Samsung curved 1080p freesync monitor is around 13-15k on amazon


For 1080p Gaming & Future Proofing:

Buy the Sapphire RX470 8GB Nitro+ OC @ 20.5k from SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD RADEON RX 470 8GB DDR5 NITRO+ OC

First off, I will say that my decision was based on three things:
1) Future Proofing
2) Price to Performance
3) 1080p Gaming

If you compare the reference specs of the two cards, you see that the RX 470 has only ~89% of the specs of the RX 480. 

However, thanks to Sapphire's customizing, that percentage gets bumped up to ~93% with the Nitro+ models. That's because Sapphire has increased the base clock and the memory speed, and thus the memory bandwidth --and they've done a better job with the 470 percentage wise, than with the 480. And that 4% bump is a game changer when you look at the cost.

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170104/294d231fdd57c1bf1810351979511781.jpg

LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS (FreeSync) Monitor -8,800.

Courtesy: mdcomputers.in , infibeam.com , primeabgb.com

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------

